# Crazy things found on job sites



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

Tired of the oh so serious threads and thought I would make a fun one.

What are some of the more crazy things some of you have experianced and/or found on your job sites?

An interesting one of mine is of a rental repaint... While the gal was away I painted the entire appartment. She had everything cleaned up and packed away (getting rdy to move) So my job was pretty easy - like a new con spray/roll/trim...

Well, when i got to the bedroom closet to paint it, it still had hangers and misc stuff on the top shelf (junk left behind).. As i removed the shelf etc some photos fell to the floor... Low and behold... I think what kind of photos I might be suggesting...

Big time XXX rated of her yo... Cool thing was.. she is a 9.5 out of 10... not an ugly gal at all...lol :clap:


Where did the photos go? I gave them back to her with a nice big grin :laughing:

I wont mention anything else.. Whats your story?


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

You handed her the photos?

I would have discreetly put them into one of her packed boxes, and left it at that.

Remember: "hot chicks don't do the painter"

(unless she's married to him, and then she has to)


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

No, she left with a* purpose* for you! ... :whistling


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> Where did the photos go? I gave them back to her with a nice big grin :laughing:





> I would have discreetly put them into one of her packed boxes, and left it at that.


I would have discreetly put them into one of her packed boxes, and left it at that also.


----------



## user38755 (Jan 1, 2009)

A pile of used condoms behind the bushes under a teenage girls window in a college town nearby. They easily would have filled a pillow case. Far as I know they're still there. I wasn't going to touch them. Apparently she was a popular gal, cute too. Her bed was against the window we replaced and the entire house was full of girls so they may not of all been used on her, I wasn't about to ask either. She did say she had been renting the same room the past two years though. The next would be a table leg wrapped in a plastic Walmart bag with crap on it at a dudes house also found next the bed inside while replacing windows, WTF! Both of thes people knew we were going to be there to replace windows weeks in advance. We now ask the HO's or tenants to have everything away from the windows for us when we arrive. I hope I never run into anything like this again, I would much rather find suggestive photos! Oh god why did I have to read this thread and relive these finds.:shutup:


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Last winter we were tearing down a plaster ceiling on a kitchen remodel. Took a big chunk down and there on the floor lay a buttplug and a late 80's playboy.  There must have been access to the ceiling from an upstairs bedroom. I'm glad we had a long handled shovel on the job.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

:wheelchair:







more please, lmao


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Kuba said:


> Tired of the oh so serious threads and thought I would make a fun one.
> 
> What are some of the more crazy things some of you have experianced and/or found on your job sites?
> 
> ...


Sooooooooooo..........What did she say ? C'mon man.....


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

> Sooooooooooo..........What did she say ?


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

The one that springs to mind first was a baby pacifier in a kitchen cabinet, whats so odd about a baby pacifier you ask? It was a minature penis.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

2 dead cat skeletons in the floor system.


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

She turned bright red, but then we both started laughing...

She stuck around for a few hrs and shot the **** with me while i worked


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

I have however had woman prop me into free work for their services...:no:

I prefer cash tho :thumbsup:


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Kuba said:


> She turned bright red, but then we both started laughing...
> 
> She stuck around for a few hrs and shot the **** with me while i worked


Thats it !!!!! Wish I was there. I am an ELITE-MASTER specializing in brickhouse's


----------



## Kuba (May 3, 2009)

I have a better story... this one happened back in hmmm i think it was 93..

Well, I hire my younger brother - he needed a job.
Wasnt my company, I was the Foreman etc =P

I take him to the job - I had a very simple punch list for him to do on an elderly ladies home. All i wanted him to do is correct the mistakes of a foremer employee before the HO saw them... It was about 3 maybe 3.5 hrs worth of work...

Well.. hehe... I get back to pick him up.. lol.. im laughing as i type this...
I find him on the back porch sittn there with the little old lady having tea and cookies.....

I was a young foreman and had lots to learn back then... Overall, it got me so fkn mad i was spitting blood... Primarily b/c he didnt get half the work done.. LOL

But, he told me later he didnt want to upset her and she insisted...

Frikn idiot.. I fired my own brother, his first day on the job! :whistling

Im glad it happened tho, its so funny to me now..

It was almost like seeing 2 kids dressed up having a tea party... lol


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Started working in DC after being in Baltimore when I first got in this area. 

My second major job is a full rehab for an investor who has never worked with brick homes before young guy lots of fun to work with.

We frame up a box to lay brick and run a temp brace to put in the lentils the next day.

He asks about it tell in what it is refuses to believe a 2x6 is holding up and securing all those bricks in the wall. Before I can blink he pulls it out and about 20 bricks fall and I start screaming at the top of my lungs for him to run, 45 seconds later the back brick wall of the house is a pile of rubble.

I found an original 1870 coin while we were cleaning up


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

it was on a repaint also.. rental property.. along with a SLEW of other nasty stuff!!


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

That there is one LARGE doll.:blink:


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

*Funny how some don't realize we might move furinture*

The usual, pot, porn...vintage porn in one particular case
(Octogenarian)

Some of the funniest (at the time) I really didn't know what was hidden

One homeowner, when at work and by phone had to call her (high school student) son before she could confirm everything was OK for us to move his bed
(not sure what she was worried about but obviously she knew what sonny boy was up to...and said son was prepped for us)

Another was a female couple, but in the Felix/Oscar Lesbian-Style
So it was pretty funny (to me and my helper) from the get-go
When they were told we'd have to move their huge Brass Bed, they both almost shat themselves
Guess my helper didn't see it
Trying to save the day and help them out, I said to my helper that we had to go to the truck and get some...tools or something
We sat there for ten minutes or so while I explained what was up to my helper...and we laughed and speculated on what the deal was....
Never did find out what it was...but got a truckload of referrals from that one...
...and I still smile thinking about it


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

slickshift said:


> ...vintage porn in one particular case
> (Octogenarian)


Oh yeah...I will remember this line 'till the day I die
Wife sees the pile of stuff and comments (and keep this in perspective with what seriously old people have to deal with) :
"Ah...well...when he stops doing that...then I have start worrying"

Kudos Great Grandma...you are truly Aces in my book!


----------

